

Q&A with Alexis Ohanian – March 1 - nbashaw
https://generalassemb.ly/education/703/q-a-with-alexis-ohanian-online-class/1169

======
danielfriedman
Creating a community around an app is very difficult. Getting traction and
sustaining is numero uno on gaining "success". Looking forward to what Alexis
has to say!

------
gailees
How is a Q&A with Alexis Ohanian considered an online class? I feel like this
whole MOOC thing is going a bit off the edge haha

~~~
retrodict
It's a livestream, so folks who attend will be able to ask questions and
interact with him.

~~~
gailees
Why didn't they just call it a livestream then!?

